# outdoor soffit lighting



## pedrito (Sep 30, 2010)

I have bough from H.D. a Commercial Electric Outdoor Soffit Lighting, retrofit kit 6 pack. 4 inches outdoor soffit kit. C2  545898.

The problem that i have is:
the remodel CLIP is too short to hold  the housing can against  the soffit. I believe that the clips will do OK in a ceiling with drywall..BUT...my soffit is  1/8 inch and the pots seems very loose.

Is any way to have a "longer" clips that will hold the housing cans or any other way to have this installation more rigid?

I live in Canada..i am concern about a strong wind could rip the pot lights.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2010)

I personally would not use that type of can light. Save yourself a headache and purchase the springloaded trip which holds the can in place. If this is not an option, you can either glue in some 1/2" shims to allow the can to fit snugly.


----------

